# Frogs moving now



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This could have gone under the walleye forum too, but I was down to the river to swim the dogs tonight and the frogs are headed for water. The fall bite will be on.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Was over in Minn a couple days ago and there were lots of little green Frogs, or Toads. I wondered if they'd blood bait, but my wife thought they' were cute! Tiny little guys.
Thought I might try shore fish today. How do you hook them?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We used to hook them through one thigh. Cast it out and wait.


----------

